
How other businesses make money: from a cab driver ($75,000/year) to a publisher ($2.3 billion/year) - danw
http://nymag.com/news/features/2007/profit/
======
create_account
Not sure how this information is useful: the mom-and-pop businesses like the
pizza place and copy shop look like they're deliberately understating their
profit (perhaps to avoid the IRS?), and the finance types make a lot of money.

It's neither new nor interesting.

~~~
danw
You're right it's not new but I find it interesting to see how other
industries make their money. For example I didn't realise that MOMA made such
a huge loss on ticket prices or that yoga places make minimal profit.

